# How much sand for a 150 gal tank



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Im going to be using pool filter sand for my new 150 gal tank and I am curious how much I should get. The footprint of the tank is 72x18. I will be using egg crate on the bottom of the tank as well. Also, I got about 50 lbs of coral substrate with the tank, could I crush this up and mix it with the pool filter sand to help buffer my water?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

This calculator is helpful: http://www.marinedepot.com/md_education ... lator.html

The white coral substrate would visually stand out from the tan PFS. I'd try mixing a handful and see how it look, first. If you do not like the look, then you could put the coral in your sump, or in your filter, as a buffer.


----------



## Ohhshi (Aug 18, 2013)

In my 8x2 I used 2 bags (100 pounds)and it is around 1 inch deep with the end of summer here make sure you buy all that you need it will be gone for the winter


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I picked up three 50 lb bags. I will probably start with just the two and see how it looks, and then I always have the other bag if I want/need more.



> The white coral substrate would visually stand out from the tan PFS. I'd try mixing a handful and see how it look, first. If you do not like the look, then you could put the coral in your sump, or in your filter, as a buffer.


Thanks for the tip. Never thought about just putting it in the filter.


----------

